# Mark V TexSpray Texture Sprayer



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Today I went to a demo that Graco was putting on. I was able to try out the Mark V TexSpray setup. WOW it is awesome! It sprays out a level 5 finish on drywall that is almost perfect. Have bad walls and need to skim them? You could knock out a whole room with this setup in no time. It is VERY expensive at around $5500.00, but you wallpaper guys, or if you are like me and have removed wallpaper.. this is the rig you need! When dried you hit it with a 220grit sandpaper or screen or whatever and it is smoooooth :notworthy: The rep said you can also use it as an airless paint sprayer, and if it can spray drywall mud... you can spray damn near anything with it.

Thought I would share this product with you guys, I plan on adding this to the equipment in the next year or two. It opens up major areas of work that are currently too laborous. 

They demoed going over tape.. WOW less than 30 sec on a seam. I am sure there is a youtube vid out there somewhere on it.

anyway 

Cheers!:thumbup:


EDIT: http://www.graco.com/Internet/T_PDB.nsf/SearchView/TexSprayMarkV


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Buy used. 
I have seen this machine too and it is a work horse.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I will if I can find it :thumbsup: I can only imagine what I could take on with this rig


----------



## H&H (May 28, 2010)

I got my over ebay for 2800 couple weeks ago to spray level 5 and there a new listing for 2500 looks nice... here is the link
http://cgi.ebay.com/Graco-Texspray-...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item439fac9cac


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for the link. I still plan on adding this to the pump stable. It could seriously up the ability to do alot of work more efficiently. :thumbsup:


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

nEighter said:


> Thanks for the link. I still plan on adding this to the pump stable. It could seriously up the ability to do alot of work more efficiently. :thumbsup:


When you get one let us know what you think. It looks like a beast.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I demo'd it last year and it IS a hause.


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

Have any of you guys ever used a graco texspray 2030? It is the craziest pump ive seen. It's got what looks like a fire hose for a gun and shoots out a four foot fan of texture paint. We are painting the outside of 200,000 square foot building and in the first two days including masking got two sides textured. You can also use it for drywall mud. It is a pumping machine.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Nope. The biggest, hardcore pump I have used was a Graco Bulldog. It was a pneumatic powered sprayer. We were spraying Coal Tar Epoxy with it. That was a beast.


----------

